
New Secure and Private Instant Messaging - sweeperssl
https://bcm.social
======
StudentStuff
This chat app has no source available, a few neat features, but no hope of
easily integrating existing Signal/Matrix/IRC bots currently :c

------
kopiblanca
how to confirm that it is a secure and maintain user privacy?

